# NAneniNON Ouiiiiii +1000



## Vanda

*NANON é mais de 1000!!!! 

A versátil "hispanofrancoparlante"

passa dos 1000 na calada da noite!

Obrigada NANON por atender sempre nosso 

 grito por ajuda, sempre com graciosidade e presteza.

Esperamos por mais 1000, já já.

Beijinhos brasileiros.

*​


----------



## Outsider

_Félicitations, gentile Nanon.
Merci de votre aide._​


----------



## Nanon

Sempre, Vanda?! kkkkk... Eu _sempre _tenho a "luz piscante"... mas é um prazer atender os gritos lusos, brasileiros... e outros.
Obrigada mil+++ vezes e beijinhos!!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Que mille ??? J'aurais dit 2000 au moins tellement tu es devenue incontournable sur le forum ! 

_   Bravo Nanon ! Encore, encore !   _​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Vanda said:


> *Esperamos por mais 1000, já já.*​



*Et mil de plus dans le EF  
*
Merci pour nous distiller ton savoir et ta bonne humeur.
Un beso​


----------



## Nanon

Obrigada, Out, pela cumplicidade! E mais uma vez obrigada a toda a "família portuguesa" pela ajuda!

Patience, PZ, patience. Les 2000 arriveront un jour... C'est moi qui n'arrive pas à contourner le forum, même si je m'affiche par intermittence. Merci et bisous !

¿Un beso? no, muchos... a Martine que es otra Moderadorable (marca registrada del foro portugués, sin embargo creo que Vanda tiene émulos, jejeje) y a todos los del EF, desde luego.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tiens, Nanon a ouvert son œil pour son millier ! 
Heureusement, les deux sont toujours bien ouverts pour ses contributions, toutes comme ça  !

Bisettes. 

 (non, je ne parlerai même pas de son troisième œil ! )


----------



## Macunaíma

*Parabéns pela marca, Nanon. Seu português é irretocável e não precisa de ajuda, mas a sua companhia é sempre um prazer. *


*Macu.*


----------



## Nanon

Oh, merci ! Plein de bisettes-clin d'oeil et de battements de cils pour Karine.

Macu, tudo é retocável (eu tinha lido "irrevocável"!...)  Não hesite em "retocar" tudo o que for necessário. Agradeço enormemente!


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Nanon ! J'arrive un petit peu tard, mais on me surnomme la tortue... 

Nous sommes vraiment heureux de ta présence, un peu trop discrète, sur notre forum FR-ES. Viens plus souvent ! On a besoin de tes lumières et de ton sourire.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

Tu es une adorable tortue, Gévy (décidément !)
Rien que pour ça, je vais venir plus souvent sur ES-FR ... Bisous !


----------

